# Chris Paul donates to Haiti relief fund efforts



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul announced Monday that will donate $61,616.61 for the Haiti relief fund efforts of Project Medishare and UNICEF that Alonzo Mourning and Olympic teammate Dwayne Wade have started.
> 
> Paul is donating the specific amount in honor of his late grandfather, who was murdered at the age of 61.
> 
> “As a citizen of New Orleans, I know firsthand of how much help is necessary in a time of need,’’ Paul said. “In honor of today being Martin Luther King Jr. Day, being a New Orleans resident and the honor of my late grandfather, helping the relief is something that really hits home for me.’’


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/01/new_orleans_hornets_chris_paul_3.html

This is great to hear. I wonder if any other Hornets donated.


----------

